# Chicken Breeds Part Two: Rare Birds



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ChickenAdmin submitted a new Article:

Chicken Breeds Part Two: Rare Birds



> View attachment 22768
> 
> In my last article about chicken breeds, I highlighted some rare and common breeds, but with part two of this piece, this is a good time to shine light on some chickens you may have heard of before. These are chickens that are sold on the market, or are found in other countries. And because of their rare stature in North America, they may not make the best meat sources, since they can be fairly expensive on the market. Instead, they would make good trophy and pet...


Read more about this article here...


----------

